# Is there really job out there for us



## tsli001 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi guys:

I've been laid off for almost three months now, and thank god there is a PE exam to keep me busy. But is still make me worry, well you couldnt take umemployment forever. Just recently, my liad off co-worker told me. Someone had told him that there are jobs out there, but they are looking for good engineer. Do you guys agree with him? And, all I see out there is structural engineer job. People like me got some experience in waster water, and a lot of in water resource, is there job there for me? And, how long do us need to wait? Next year? I'm sure a lot of people have see this happen, what is your take on this.

tsli


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 30, 2009)

I would say that companies are being highly selective about who they hire. I don't think it is necessarily because there are a shortage of jobs, but rather, there are an abundance of good candidates. Since there are so many candidates for the jobs, companies can take the time to make sure they are getting the best engineer for their money. This usually means that you really need to be a better salesman than engineer. You have to make these people think that you are the greatest engineer ever...then make sure to you live up to the expectations that you set during the hiring process.

But trust me, there are jobs out there to be had. In fact, I was contacted by a headhunter this morning with EE jobs in the area.


----------



## tsli001 (Mar 31, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I would say that companies are being highly selective about who they hire. I don't think it is necessarily because there are a shortage of jobs, but rather, there are an abundance of good candidates. Since there are so many candidates for the jobs, companies can take the time to make sure they are getting the best engineer for their money. This usually means that you really need to be a better salesman than engineer. You have to make these people think that you are the greatest engineer ever...then make sure to you live up to the expectations that you set during the hiring process.
> But trust me, there are jobs out there to be had. In fact, I was contacted by a headhunter this morning with EE jobs in the area.


I believe you, casue after I fix up my resume and post it on monster. There were 5 headhunters called me up the next day. Is alomst a three weeks now. I didnt hear anyting from them. Thats why I think they are just collecting resume, when the job come, they state making the call. But, like you said whats the best way to sell myself. Any tips for me?

tsli


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 31, 2009)

That's what the headhunters on monster do. It is almost impssible to get off their mailing lists, too.


----------



## intech (Mar 31, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> I believe you, casue after I fix up my resume and post it on monster. There were 5 headhunters called me up the next day. Is alomst a three weeks now. I didnt hear anyting from them. Thats why I think they are just collecting resume, when the job come, they state making the call. But, like you said whats the best way to sell myself. Any tips for me?
> 
> tsli


I don't know what other recruiters do, but we don't contact people from Monster unless there is real job that we feel someone is a fit for. It would be a complete waste of time to contact people just to collect resumes. Think about it. The resumes are sitting there on Monster, so why would they need to "collect" them? The fact is, though, that once you are contacted and express interest, the recruiter then sends your resume to their clients, who then choose who they are interested in taking the next step with, which is usually an interview. Also, you must keep in mind that with a recruiter, it's an ongoing process. Clients are giving them new job requisitions all the time. So while one employer is rejecting you, there is always the possibility that the next employer will like you. Therefore, the recruiter will never tell you that you have been rejected outright.

Another thing you should know is that sometimes employers take weeks just to screen resumes sent to them by recruiters. With some, it's because the resumes get passed from one person to another - from HR to a manager to another manager, etc.. With others, it could be one person who's too busy to look at the resumes. Some companies ask recruiters for candidates when the hiring need isn't imminent. Some employers like to "window shop." See what kind of people are available and if they see someone they really, really like, they'll act.

As far as e-mails from recruiters, it's a good idea to open an e-mail account (e.g., Yahoo, Gmail, Hotmail) specifically to collect emails from them. If you are tired of getting e-mails from them, just stop checking that e-mail account.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> Hi guys:
> I've been laid off for almost three months now, and thank god there is a PE exam to keep me busy. But is still make me worry, well you couldnt take umemployment forever. Just recently, my liad off co-worker told me. Someone had told him that there are jobs out there, but they are looking for good engineer. Do you guys agree with him? And, all I see out there is structural engineer job. People like me got some experience in waster water, and a lot of in water resource, is there job there for me? And, how long do us need to wait? Next year? I'm sure a lot of people have see this happen, what is your take on this.
> 
> tsli


If you are interested in working in water or waste water, my company ( MWH) may have an opening for you. We mainly focus on "Wet Infrastructure" and have offices all over the world. I am sure there are positions open, just depending on where you are willing to relocate to. You can look at our website (www.mwhglobal.com) and see if there are any positions that interest you.

If you like I'd be happy to take a look at your resume and send it up the chain.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 1, 2009)

A little advice from someone who does hiring, me. Skip monster and all the other crap including craigslist. It is really impossible for me to deal with all the imbiciles that are on those sites. The problem is there are thousands of people modifing their resumes to make it look like they are qualified even when they dont even know what the job is.

Almost all the people I have hired have mailed or better yet walked into the office and dropped off a resume. If you call ahead and ask the ladies up front really nice who is the head of ---- department they will tell you and you will know who to address your cover letter to.

MechGuy .. my mailmans son in law(I advised him) walked into the MWH Pasadena office with a resume in hand and got a job in two weeks. This was about a month ago. The larger firms who are doing federal work are still busy and are good places to look. MWH, Parsons, CH2Mhill, ITSI, LFR, TRC, URS,ATC, Ninyo and Moore,Delta, Geosyntec.

There is no doubt that things are tough, but if you dont seperate yourself from the Pac you really dont have a chance.


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 1, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> If you are interested in working in water or waste water, my company ( MWH) may have an opening for you. We mainly focus on "Wet Infrastructure" and have offices all over the world. I am sure there are positions open, just depending on where you are willing to relocate to. You can look at our website (www.mwhglobal.com) and see if there are any positions that interest you.
> If you like I'd be happy to take a look at your resume and send it up the chain.


of course, I am interested in working water or waste water, and I am willing to relcoate too. However, I do have other question. Right now I got laid off now, the state got some money for training. I was wondering what kind of training I should go for. I got 3 to 4 years in water resource konwing TR50 and TR 22 pretty well, and I know HEC-2 from drain pipe design. I got less than a year in water/waste water design. I am thinking taking those HEC-RAS certify class from the government money. I was wondering any suggestion for to what kind software class that I should take to make myself a better sale?

tsli


----------



## MGX (Apr 1, 2009)

I've always had my resume's printed on nice cotton paper or something classy like that and I pound the pavement, do research on companies, spy on jobsites to see who's doing what and other nosy things. A few times I've just gotten addresses of companies I think do interesting work and drop off resume's in an 8 hour circuit of driving on my days off.

Another tip is after an interview, go straight out and mail a thank you card to the company.

If you need people skills, join a Toastmaster's group in your area, it's cheap and works better than anything I know.


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 1, 2009)

MGX said:


> I've always had my resume's printed on nice cotton paper or something classy like that and I pound the pavement, do research on companies, spy on jobsites to see who's doing what and other nosy things. A few times I've just gotten addresses of companies I think do interesting work and drop off resume's in an 8 hour circuit of driving on my days off.
> Another tip is after an interview, go straight out and mail a thank you card to the company.
> 
> If you need people tskills, join a Toastmaster's group in your area, it's cheap and works better than anything I know.



Guess what, I am in the toast master in my old company, in fact they did send me a kit for it. I'm just wondering what kind of course I should take to improve me water resource technical certify coruse.

tsli


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2009)

someone sent me this ..

http://www.employmentspot.com/job-results/?keywords=AECOM


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> A little advice from someone who does hiring, me. Skip monster and all the other crap including craigslist. It is really impossible for me to deal with all the imbiciles that are on those sites. The problem is there are thousands of people modifing their resumes to make it look like they are qualified even when they dont even know what the job is.
> Almost all the people I have hired have mailed or better yet walked into the office and dropped off a resume. If you call ahead and ask the ladies up front really nice who is the head of ---- department they will tell you and you will know who to address your cover letter to.
> 
> MechGuy .. my mailmans son in law(I advised him) walked into the MWH Pasadena office with a resume in hand and got a job in two weeks. This was about a month ago. The larger firms who are doing federal work are still busy and are good places to look. MWH, Parsons, CH2Mhill, ITSI, LFR, TRC, URS,ATC, Ninyo and Moore,Delta, Geosyntec.
> ...


Nice! Yeah our federal branch has been ok, other portions of the company not so lucky I hear. Glad I picked the job with the federal contract right around now!


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 1, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> A little advice from someone who does hiring, me. Skip monster and all the other crap including craigslist. It is really impossible for me to deal with all the imbiciles that are on those sites. The problem is there are thousands of people modifing their resumes to make it look like they are qualified even when they dont even know what the job is.
> Almost all the people I have hired have mailed or better yet walked into the office and dropped off a resume. If you call ahead and ask the ladies up front really nice who is the head of ---- department they will tell you and you will know who to address your cover letter to.
> 
> MechGuy .. my mailmans son
> ...


You know what EnvEngineer, after my PE exam I will do that walk up to those big company and just drop off my resume. Any advic to how should I approach when I step in the door?

tsli


----------



## SSmith (Apr 1, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> You know what EnvEngineer, after my PE exam I will do that walk up to those big company and just drop off my resume. Any advic to how should I approach when I step in the door?


Why wait?


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 1, 2009)

SSmith said:


> Why wait?


Hello my PE exam in 3 weeks. Need to cramp when or what even I can.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 2, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> Hello my PE exam in 3 weeks. Need to cramp when or what even I can.


So it is not possible to job hunt during the day and then study 4-5 hours at night then?

I passed the PE while working full time with a pregnant wife. I can assure that it can be done without with less than a full time commitment.

Oh well. Sounds like you've made your decision already anyway.

(Also--I don't think that I would ever prioritize taking an exam before finding a way to provide for my family. But that's just me and my value system.)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 2, 2009)

SSmith speaketh true.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 2, 2009)

tsli001.

do some homework and see who does your type of work. With the internet its pretty easy to see what the big boys are doing. If you are starting and willing to do anything interesting find out what the expertice of that office is.. construction, bridges, remediation, waste water and direct your cover letter to that interest, dont doctor your resume. Call ahead and see if you can get the name of the department head or senior engineer.

If you called me and said you would like to stop by for a minute to drop off your resume I would see you and I dont know of anyone who would not. I suggest you call and say you are walking by on tuesday and could you drop off a resume. If they say they are not hiring tell them you will leave it at the front desk but.... is there a department they could recommend you talk with.

if you really cannot get a name, there will be a receptionest at the front desk, tell her you are really interested in talking about a job with one of the project managers and could she suggest someone (try to get past a refferal to the HR ie dead zone).

Good Luck, PS you dont need your PE to get the job, let them know you are taking the test but I would not wait.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 2, 2009)

BTW

Parsons California

CH2Mhill

I would not take these listings seriously, there are two issues 1) it probably took over a month for the listing to be posted, and 2) is is likely to be filled internally.

The other issue is the same as monster and craigslist, your resume ends up in a big pile. And i mean big. Please dont get me wrong apply but also use the listing to find out what departments they have and what type of people they are hiring. With that walk in the door.


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I do that. Thats what I do at night do some job hunt. My question is how about other compamy like

ITSI, LFR, TRC, URS,ATC what about those guys?

tsli


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure what you question is, these are mostly environmental firms with some water/wastewater and infristructure. Little smaller than parsons. URS is nationwide, TRC and ATC are nationwide but fewer offices. ITSI is a growing concern who has alot of enviromental remediation contracts with the Navy.

Where are you located?? What type of work are you interested in and what are you qualified for??


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 2, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> Not sure what you question is, these are mostly environmental firms with some water/wastewater and infristructure. Little smaller than parsons. URS is nationwide, TRC and ATC are nationwide but fewer offices. ITSI is a growing concern who has alot of enviromental remediation contracts with the Navy.
> Where are you located?? What type of work are you interested in and what are you qualified for??


HI EnvEnginner:

Thank you for replying my message.Currently I am living in massachusetts. As you aske me what am I interested in to doing. I am interested in water resource job. As of what am I qualified for Let me put it this way. Over the past 3-5 years I am mainly doing Hydrology study by using HydroCAD,you know pre post condition and design outlet structure that kind of staff. In addtion, Hydraulic Analysis by using stormCAD for site work, water quality calculation etc. in fact I am quit good on delineate watershed meaning fast &amp; correct. Of course I am alos good at drainage report write up. I had also did a water and waster water plant which will build oversea and a CSO project in Boston. I know there are million people like me out there looking for job now. So I am also thinking about taking like HEC-RAS soon to increae my chance mya be get into a entry level position in water resource job. anyway, what do you think.

tsli


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 2, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> HI EnvEnginner:
> Thank you for replying my message.Currently I am living in massachusetts. As you aske me what am I interested in to doing. I am interested in water resource job. As of what am I qualified for Let me put it this way. Over the past 3-5 years I am mainly doing Hydrology study by using HydroCAD,you know pre post condition and design outlet structure that kind of staff. In addtion, Hydraulic Analysis by using stormCAD for site work, water quality calculation etc. in fact I am quit good on delineate watershed meaning fast &amp; correct. Of course I am alos good at drainage report write up. I had also did a water and waster water plant which will build oversea and a CSO project in Boston. I know there are million people like me out there looking for job now. So I am also thinking about taking like HEC-RAS soon to increae my chance mya be get into a entry level position in water resource job. anyway, what do you think.
> 
> tsli


Im thinking too, with this recession happening right now, it is tough even though I have more than ten years Civil/Struc/transport Engineering experience, Im planning to go back to school and maybe a possible change of career Nursing, a lot of jobs for them right now and 24/7.


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 2, 2009)

STEEL MAN said:


> Im thinking too, with this recession happening right now, it is tough even though I have more than ten years Civil/Struc/transport Engineering experience, Im planning to go back to school and maybe a possible change of career Nursing, a lot of jobs for them right now and 24/7.


Hey Steel man, are you out of work as well?

tsli


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 3, 2009)

The bad news is the environmental industry will shrink considerable in the next couple of years, the good news is the only growing side of the industry will be in water resources. That will include watershed analysis, design of water conveyance and groundwater modeling including infiltration.

The link below shows the projects that were submitted for funding under the new stimulus package. You will quickly get the theme of their needs. I am not sure about the east coast but here in the west your abilities are greatly needed. As you may be aware we are in a war with neighboring states over water shed and supply.

One approach is to call the local cities that have projects listed and talk with their engineering departments and see who their consultants are. There is going to be a surge in work with the stimulus spending, quite frankly that is the only place I see any type of work opening in the near future. If you are willing to relocate check other cities.

Stimulus Projects

All industries go through tops and bottoms, engineering is not a job its a profession and a way to guide your life. Engineers are not nurses, truck drivers, newpaper delivery boy and girls, or any other type of work we are engineers... we build everthing that people use every day. If you really do not feel that way I suggest you become a nurse.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 3, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> Hey Steel man, are you out of work as well?
> tsli


yes, i was laid off february 2009, still looking for job right now and it seems lots of companies are on hiring freeze right now or dont have the budget to hire me, it is frustrating, i think it is time to switch career and apply engineering economic principle "supply and demand" concept and I have seen that on Nursing, which is badly needed right now.


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi EnvEnginner:

If I just want to apply a CAD job/Technican job for now, and is close to my house. For the time being of course, do I just call up HR or just send the eamil in so they looking through umemployment office?

tsli001


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my assessment of the hiring process and likely hood of getting a job as a professional. I am going to make up my own hiring scale which shows how many interview you may get for each 100 contacts

Contact with a Senior in the Department or Department Head, 25

Contact with someone jr in the departmern , 15

Contact with someone in the company , 10

Contact with HR, 1 or less

Sending email, mail or otherwise responding to advertised positions. 0.1

Do everything but focus on the high likelyhood. If there is a posted position try to find someone higher on the list otherwise send in your resume and hope.

One other tip, for lower positions the biggest questions are... Can they really do what we want and are they a normal human being that can get along with others in the office? If your cover letter and resume cover these two items, bluntly, do not be shy, you will get farther than listing alot of other stuff. If you are not blunt you are asking them to read and understand your resume along with all the other resumes submitted and judge where you stand compared to the others. Be direct,


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 3, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> Here is my assessment of the hiring process and likely hood of getting a job as a professional. I am going to make up my own hiring scale which shows how many interview you may get for each 100 contacts
> 
> Contact with a Senior in the Department or Department Head, 25
> 
> ...


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Apr 3, 2009)

My company is hiring but also being very selective about who they hire. Mainly PM and lowly engineer positions in heavy hwy type work.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 3, 2009)

bridgewoman7 said:


> My company is hiring but also being very selective about who they hire. Mainly PM and lowly engineer positions in heavy hwy type work.
> Good luck in your search!


really, I take entry level my man, hook me up dude


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Apr 3, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> really, I take entry level my man, hook me up dude


My man...? Dude???

Have any heavy highway/structural experience? PM me if you do.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 3, 2009)

*grabs popcorn*

This thread is a strange mixture of watching a train wreck combined with huge helpings of job security.


----------



## bridgewoman7 (Apr 3, 2009)

SSmith said:


> *grabs popcorn*
> This thread is a strange mixture of watching a train wreck combined with huge helpings of job security.


Train wreck?

I'm interested in helping my fellow engineers out in desperate times. I've been in tsli001's situation before and would have appreciated the help if I could get it.


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey bridgewoman7:

may be you help STEEL MAN out, he got more than 10 years Civil/Struc/transport Engineering . I'm sure you can help him out. Me, I think I am moving back to live with my parent. By july if I still didnt got a engineer job. I am going for nursing cert. job. Thats what the unemployment people said as some cert. course close wihtin a year they are gonna pay for it. So much for the engineer schooling.

tsli001


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

STEEL MAN said:


> yes, i was laid off february 2009, still looking for job right now and it seems lots of companies are on hiring freeze right now or dont have the budget to hire me, it is frustrating, i think it is time to switch career and apply engineering economic principle "supply and demand" concept and I have seen that on Nursing, which is badly needed right now.


Have you known or experienced the type of work nurses are called-upon to do? I am not talking about cleaning up bodily fluids and things like this, I am talking about administering medication or fluids to a patient. In some cases, you are simply going by directions on a piece of paper that may or may not contradict what your education (oir experience) tells you.

Can you say EXTREME liability??!!



SSmith said:


> *grabs popcorn*
> This thread is a strange mixture of watching a train wreck combined with huge helpings of job security.


I have been oddly attacted to this thread as well ...



bridgewoman7 said:


> Train wreck?


ssmith was just adding a taste of hyperbole for emphasis. 



bridgewoman7 said:


> I'm interested in helping my fellow engineers out in desperate times. I've been in tsli001's situation before and would have appreciated the help if I could get it.


It is duly noted and I, for one, highly admire the reach-out effort. 



tsli001 said:


> may be you help STEEL MAN out, he got more than 10 years Civil/Struc/transport Engineering . I'm sure you can help him out. Me, I think I am moving back to live with my parent. By july if I still didnt got a engineer job. I am going for nursing cert. job. Thats what the unemployment people said as some cert. course close wihtin a year they are gonna pay for it. So much for the engineer schooling.


Some thoughts here ...

1. I see that you have been fired from a position and that isn't cool. Nobody likes to see this happen to friends, colleagues, or really anybody that they know. It isn't cool and we all do feel some empathy for your situation hence the outpouring of ideas from others.

2. I wouldn't base your shift in employment based on attainability of jobs right at this moment. Deciding to go to school for a nursing certification because you haven't found an engineering job (admittedly an area you have already expended time and education) then you really need to decide WHY you are making this change. Is it because the grass is greener or have you decided to give a full-fledged effort to securing a job.

If that sounds harsh - it is meant to be a tad harsh. You have stated you are going to be sitting for the professional engineer exam in three weeks. It seems like you have invested A LOT between education, career, and now professional certification. Going back to school to become a nurse should only be employed IF AND ONLY IF you are really no longer satisifed with engineering work. Otherwise, you should take the very well given advice by several posters and hit the road in search of a job.

I wish you the best in these trying times. Just remember there are many others who are suffering through job losses and underemployment as well.

Regards,

JR


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

I think a contributing factor in there being less engineering jobs is that a lot of retirement aged engineers lost their retirement money when the stock market took a nose dive. Now these super experienced engineers are still working, instead of retiring and opening up new jobs for the upcoming engineers. I know quite a few older engineers who expected to be well into retirement by now, but are forced to work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 14, 2009)

jregieng said:


> Deciding to go to school for a nursing certification because you haven't found an engineering job (admittedly an area you have already expended time and education) then you really need to decide WHY you are making this change. Is it because the grass is greener or have you decided to give a full-fledged effort to securing a job.


In all honesty, I considered nrsing in the mid-nineties, but not seriously. A fellow engineer's wife was a nurse and she tried to convince both of us to go back to school for nursing. It sounded tempting on the surface, but I pretty much ditched the idea for reasons jr stated.



GulfCoastCivil said:


> I think a contributing factor in there being less engineering jobs is that a lot of retirement aged engineers lost their retirement money when the stock market took a nose dive. Now these super experienced engineers are still working, instead of retiring and opening up new jobs for the upcoming engineers. I know quite a few older engineers who expected to be well into retirement by now, but are forced to work.


I didn't think of that, but you might have a point. Some of my Dad's friends, retired 5-10 years, are thinking they may have to go back to work.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 14, 2009)

jregieng said:


> 2. I wouldn't base your shift in employment based on attainability of jobs right at this moment. Deciding to go to school for a nursing certification because you haven't found an engineering job (admittedly an area you have already expended time and education) then you really need to decide WHY you are making this change. Is it because the grass is greener or have you decided to give a full-fledged effort to securing a job.
> If that sounds harsh - it is meant to be a tad harsh. You have stated you are going to be sitting for the professional engineer exam in three weeks. It seems like you have invested A LOT between education, career, and now professional certification. Going back to school to become a nurse should only be employed IF AND ONLY IF you are really no longer satisifed with engineering work. Otherwise, you should take the very well given advice by several posters and hit the road in search of a job.



Another thought on changing careers: Put simply, do what you are.

If you go into a field simply because there is a shortage of qualified people and you have no internal desire to excel at the job, you're not going to be happy with the results. I ad one job in particular where the work sucked but the pay was very high. After a surprisingly short time, the money no longer made up for the "suckage". There were others in the same job that were happier that pigs in slop, it just wasn't my cup of tea and I took a pay cut to move on.

My general thought is that if you are doing something you really like doing, you will tend to do it to the best of your ability regardless of what you are being paid. One way or another, the money will eventually follow.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll add one more thought here. Companies are still hiring but they're being very selective. That being said, I would focus on making sure my written communication (cover letter and resume as well as any other writing samples) and spoken English are excellent for a job interview. If an employer perceives that either of these two issues are going to be a problem it's going to be difficult to get the job. Obtaining more certificates (whether they're for an engineering software or for nursing) are relatively worthless if you don't do well in an interview.


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi guys:

Thank you for you guys comments on my situation here. And, to be clear of myself, I am not being fired from my old job.Otherwise, I wont be able to collect my unemployment benefit and unemployment training. I am also deeply appreciate you guys encouragement. I am doing my best to handle the ‘dark’ future. Chucktown PE, I totally agree what you said. I got to see what happen in the couple of months.

Tsli001


----------



## STEEL MAN (Apr 14, 2009)

JR,

No , I wasnt fired. Laid off is different, I got severance pay and other benefits, shortage of work was the reason, this recession is crazy, all our prnding projects were stopped. I got unemployment benefits now.

Dont make conclusions you dont have have any idea what is going on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

tsli001 said:


> And, to be clear of myself, I am not being fired from my old job.





STEEL MAN said:


> No , I wasnt fired.


My apologies to you both - I mischaracterized the statement.



STEEL MAN said:


> Dont make conclusions you dont have have any idea what is going on!


Aside from my mis-statement of laid off vs. fired (an innocent typo on my part), have I derived any other conclusions or made any other statements that are incorrect or presumptuous? Is my analysis invalid based on my mis-statement?

JR


----------



## tsli001 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Chucktown PE

I totally agree what you said there. I was wondering can you take a look of my resume &amp; cover letter. I’m just need more input to what I can do to improve.

Tsli001


----------



## Dleg (Apr 14, 2009)

Tsli001, as purely constructive criticism, I must say your writing skills seem very limited. I get the impression English may not be your primary language? If that's the case, I would say so at the start of every written communication with a prospective employer. Because, if that's the case, your English writing skills are not too bad.

If English is your primary language, I would say that you need to either (or both) get started on some remedial grammar and writing education, or avoid submitting anything in writing to any prospective employer, aside from the bare minimum (resume), and try to stick with just verbal interviews.

If you are a strong technical engineer, there are plenty of positions out there for you. But a lot of jobs require decent written communications skills, and you will either want to concentrate on writing more fluently, or be up front about any deficiencies you may have in that arena.


----------

